

Yahoo Publisher Network (YPN) closing down. One less competitor for AdSense - elsewhen
http://snippets.com/is-ypn-yahoo-publisher-network-really-closing.htm

======
acg
Is this part of the deal that Yahoo signed with Microsoft?

~~~
elsewhen
I dont think so... my understanding was that that was strictly a search deal.
Yahoo is going to continue to sell ads against Bing results on yahoo.com.

~~~
acg
This <http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10298303-56.html> seems to say both
companies will use adcenter.

